# Phragmipedium Cahaba Phyllis Bailey



## Erythrone (Mar 17, 2013)

Phragmipedium Cahaba Phyllis Bailey. 2nd blooming season. One of my favorites!

(wallisii 'Tower Grove' HCC/AOS x Super Rubies 'ORCHIDbabies' HCC/AOS)




Phragmipedium Cahaba Phyllis Bailey_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## Carper (Mar 17, 2013)

A fantastic bloom with a nice rich colour with really good shape and seems to have quite a bit of wallisii influence. Fabulous!

Gary
UK


----------



## Secundino (Mar 17, 2013)

Wonderful.


----------



## chrismende (Mar 17, 2013)

Beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 17, 2013)

Is that a branch, or a second spike???


----------



## Silvan (Mar 17, 2013)

Aumaillegod!!!
I'm in love with that one... where can I get one?????????????


----------



## Carkin (Mar 17, 2013)

Ooooooo...love it!!! :drool:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2013)

Yay besseae hybrids! Nice. Although I'm not the best fan of long petal besseae hybrids this looks to be very vigorous.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 18, 2013)

That is Very nice !!!! Jean


----------



## Shiva (Mar 18, 2013)

Love that!


----------



## Cheyenne (Mar 18, 2013)

This is very nice. I am really regretting not getting this one. It is one of my favorite phrags. It is about the only one that achieved a red flower with long petals.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 18, 2013)

Unique! A pink wallisii


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 18, 2013)

Nice! Which vendor did you get this from?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 18, 2013)

I believe it's an Orchidbabies product.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 18, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Is that a branch, or a second spike???



It is a second spike


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 18, 2013)

Silvan said:


> Aumaillegod!!!
> I'm in love with that one... where can I get one?????????????



It is from Orchidbabies but Phyllis does not have this cross anymore.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 18, 2013)

NYEric said:


> I believe it's an Orchidbabies product.




You are right!


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 30, 2013)

Update



Phragmipedium Cahaba Phyllis Bailey 3 fleurs_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## Ruth (Mar 30, 2013)

:drool:


> Update


All I can say is WOW!!!!!


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 30, 2013)

that is very nice


----------



## Tom499 (Mar 30, 2013)

Sweeeet!


----------



## 2Toned (Mar 30, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> Phragmipedium Cahaba Phyllis Bailey. 2nd blooming season. One of my favorites!
> 
> (wallisii 'Tower Grove' HCC/AOS x Super Rubies 'ORCHIDbabies' HCC/AOS)
> 
> ...


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 1, 2013)

Gorgeous one! Very nice cross...


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 1, 2013)

Ooooh, a long petaled PINK phrag! Gotta find me one.

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------

